# Estação Meteorológica de Torres Vedras - Dois Portos [IM] (11/04/2009)



## Daniel Vilão (11 Abr 2009 às 19:20)

Hoje, dia 11 de Abril, fui até Dois Portos e encontrei com alguma facilidade a Estação Meteorológica Automática do IM.
É uma estação bastante simples, composta apenas por um termo-higrómetro a 1,50m, um detector de precipitação, um udómetro e um piranómetro, não tendo nenhum heliógrafo, dado que é uma estação sem observador e não seria possível substituir a peça de papel (que permite contabilizar as horas de sol diárias) todos os dias e, deste modo, a estação faz esse registo de forma automática.






































Para subir até lá, tive de encontrar um caminho de terra, caso contrário teria de encontrar uma forma de passar por uma abertura num muro de uma propriedade, aparentemente abandonada, que fica abaixo da estação.
Passei por alguns cães e o caminho que se seguia à estrada de terra batida, dentro de um terreno, revelou-se um campo minado, com bastantes silvas e vegetação que ultrapassava um metro de altura e me fazia desaparecer até à cintura.


----------



## Saul Monteiro (11 Abr 2009 às 19:59)

Que grande aventura *Daniel*


----------



## Veterano (11 Abr 2009 às 21:57)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Para subir até lá, tive de encontrar um caminho de terra, caso contrário teria de encontrar uma forma de passar por uma abertura num muro de uma propriedade, aparentemente abandonada, que fica abaixo da estação.
> Passei por alguns cães e o caminho que se seguia à estrada de terra batida, dentro de um terreno, revelou-se um campo minado, com bastantes silvas e vegetação que ultrapassava um metro de altura e me fazia desaparecer até à cintura.



Se o objectivo do IM é ter as suas estações o mais isoladas e inacessíveis possível, está a atingi-lo! Só falta meter o arame farpado e minar a sério o espaço circundante


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Abr 2009 às 22:01)

Veterano disse:


> Se o objectivo do IM é ter as suas estações o mais isoladas e inacessíveis possível, está a atingi-lo! Só falta meter o arame farpado e minar a sério o espaço circundante



A estação está protegida por duas vedações, apesar de a primeira estar aberta, para ser possível entrar no recinto da estação, pela segunda vedação.
Uma das vedações tem mesmo arame farpado.


----------



## Z13 (11 Abr 2009 às 22:01)

Parabéns Daniel!

Já nos apresentaste um "sem número" de estações!!!

Obrigado pela partilha


e boas caçadas!






z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## vitamos (12 Abr 2009 às 11:22)

Durante 9 meses observei essa estação quase todos os dias, mal me levantava pela manhã. Conheço a localização e a estação, embora nunca me tenha deslocado mesmo lá! Agora que está numa localização estratégica dentro da zona, ai isso está


----------

